# shed (built tight against fence)



## Joe Shmoe (28 Jan 2013)

Hi. 

Someone wants me to build them a shed. The available area is only 6ft wide as its being squeezed between a fence and one of those tree palms things, which is abouy 10ft high. 

The sensible thing world be to remove the tree and build with sufficient space for maintenance etc. Trouble is they don't want to remove it and the garden is tiny as it is, so every inch is of premium. 

Any advice here? Could i use bitumen panels on the restricted side so maintenance isn't an issue, or is trouble looming?


----------



## MARK.B. (28 Jan 2013)

Is the tree palm thing likely to grow any more, could cause problems at a later date


----------



## Mike.S (28 Jan 2013)

I reclad my shed last summer and think you're right to be concerned about maintenance. With my shed, one side is near a fence but has 24"+ for access between the two. Inspection revealed that most of the damage to the wooden cladding occurred by rain water splashing back up off of the floor and a ladder I stored mid-way up the the side panel. Replaced the cladding, applied preservative (good old fashioned creosote, not that modern 'creocote') and added guttering. 

In the situation you outline possibly driving rain wont be a problem, as the fence will protect the shed (client's fence or neighbours?), but you could consider: 

- bitumen coated boards as you suggest; 

- pent shed. High side near fence, so all rain runs towards the palm tree, which can then grow more quickly! 

- use surplus felt from roof to cover the bottom 12-18" of the side panel to protect boards from splashed water; 

- build shed as prefab panels. If the fence side side-panel is fixed to the floor and end-panels by bolts it could then be installed/removed from inside the shed (with roof propped appropriately). 

HTH.


----------



## CHJ (28 Jan 2013)

I think you will find that if the garden building is within 1 meter of the boundary. It has to be mostly made from non flammable materials, i.e, bricks instead of timber.
Fire safety for the neighbours.


----------

